# Advice for purchasing new plow



## IL Ram (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a 2008 Dodge 2500 Heavy Duty Quad Cab with a Hemi and I would like to buy a plow for personal use and maybe an occasional residential customer. I would like to know any recommendations on which brand and style of plow would be a good fit for this truck and type of plowing. After only a little research I was considering a 7'6" Western Pro. Any suggestions would be helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

read up on the mega cab issue , and i dont know about the ext cab


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

IL Ram;577688 said:


> I have a 2008 Dodge 2500 Heavy Duty Quad Cab with a Hemi and I would like to buy a plow for personal use and maybe an occasional residential customer. I would like to know any recommendations on which brand and style of plow would be a good fit for this truck and type of plowing. After only a little research I was considering a 7'6" Western Pro. Any suggestions would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks.


With an extended cab, seriously consider an 8 ft over the 7.6. Makes plowing with the longer truck easier in confined spaces like residential. You'll quickly become accustom to the slight width advantage over the 7.5.



elite1msmith;577702 said:


> read up on the mega cab issue , and i dont know about the ext cab


Never seen or heard of any problems with the E-cabs..Hemi or Cummins.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i would go with a snoway....... lots of models and you can get light duty to med duty or whatever you want....i would go with a 7.5 or 8'.....


----------



## IL Ram (Sep 3, 2008)

elite1msmith;577702 said:


> read up on the mega cab issue , and i dont know about the ext cab


I don't think there are any issues with the Quad Cab. I ordered the truck with the Heavy Duty Snow Plow Prep Group and they don't offer that on the Mega Cab that I know of because I don't think they recommend plowing with the Mega Cab.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

dont trust what they offer as a plow prep pakage, somewear in the fine print will say this vehical sould not be used in conjuction with a snow plow... regaurdless of if they offer the pakage... 

i do think your ok , with your style/type, just make sure to do you homework. Reg cab trucks are best


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

7'6" is way too small. Go with an 8' or 8'6".


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

elite1msmith;577746 said:


> dont trust what they offer as a plow prep pakage, somewear in the fine print will say this vehical sould not be used in conjuction with a snow plow... regaurdless of if they offer the pakage...


Can you back up that claim? Being a Dodge owner with the Lifetime Warrenty, I've been through the doco with the dealer about every which way... The snow plow prep group is intended for those who will plow with the vehicle. Lifetime coverage is not offered for those who will plow _commercially_.

And to the OP - I have that same set up with the 8' box. I bought a 9'2" Boss VXT. That's for plowing about 3/4 of a mile worth of dirt mountain road where we got about 330" last season.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i plow commercialy so i dont know what the difference would be, i dont have any warrentys on my trucks, but from just about every dealer in this area, and all brands , with and without a "plow package" i have seen problems that were fought over...

i dont know how you would ever prove the difference between plowing commecially and plowing your own... unless its based on the name of who its purchased under, like a business. regaurdless my trucks go under my name. and dont kid your self, the plow prep package, is just an add on, too make them more money.. yes the bigger ALT is nice, along with the springs, but i have seen it before, go both ways, i dont trust sales persons, at dealers at all, for there knowlege on what dodge will or will not cover. the best way would be to call a dodge warrenty rep himself and get it in writing

and yes im a proud owner of multiple dodge cummis. and have been for many years


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

jomofo;577768 said:


> Can you back up that claim? Being a Dodge owner with the Lifetime Warrenty, I've been through the doco with the dealer about every which way... The snow plow prep group is intended for those who will plow with the vehicle. Lifetime coverage is not offered for those who will plow _commercially_.
> 
> And to the OP - I have that same set up with the 8' box. I bought a 9'2" Boss VXT. That's for plowing about 3/4 of a mile worth of dirt mountain road where we got about 330" last season.


what Dodge writes and what they do are 2 different things. A friend of mine a few yrs ago bought 2500 and put a plow on it. He had to take it in for service and they won't going to cover the work because they said he was plowing with it.

Here's the kicker, He bought the truck in July and the plow in Sept. neither even saw snow yet!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

elite1msmith;577891 said:


> and dont kid your self, the plow prep package, is just an add on, too make them more money.. yes the bigger ALT is nice, along with the springs,


well doesnt it serve its purpose then


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

grandview;577897 said:


> what Dodge writes and what they do are 2 different things. A friend of mine a few yrs ago bought 2500 and put a plow on it. He had to take it in for service and they won't going to cover the work because they said he was plowing with it.
> 
> Here's the kicker, He bought the truck in July and the plow in Sept. neither even saw snow yet!


Interesting... I think that'll be a tougher argument for them to make with me, as the dealer sold me the plow - the thing is on the contract and included in the financing. Wouldn't put it past 'em to try though....


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

jomofo;578357 said:


> Interesting... I think that'll be a tougher argument for them to make with me, as the dealer sold me the plow - the thing is on the contract and included in the financing. Wouldn't put it past 'em to try though....


well heres the deal... you might still have an issue with dodge as they do the warrenty claims not the dealer... it just depends.... however, i would tell the dealer, that you sold th eplow, and installed it , so if dodge doesnt cover it , you (dealer) better - or you can talk to my attorney - this is if you ever have a problem


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

iceyman;577902 said:


> well doesnt it serve its purpose then


well yes the larger ALT and springs due serve their purpose ,

but that doesnt nessesary aurthorize the truck to have a plow on it.

I think it sucks,

i think its grounds for a law suit,

i dont think its right,

i think if you offer a plow prep package , then that itself is what oks having one... but dont argue with me,.. take it up with dodge,/ford/chevy... iv seen it on all brands


----------



## Mowman62531 (Jun 19, 2004)

My truck has the plow prep package and it handles the 9 1/2 MVP just fine. I used to have a 7.5 straight blade and I will never go back. Basically, the MVP helps me when I am coming into a drive and the township plows have piled up the snow 2 to 3 foot deep at the end of the drive. That snow gets hard as a rock and a straight blade gets pushed to one side or another, a V plows right on thru. I absolutely love it!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I've had warranty replacement trannies in 2 differant trucks, a Dakota and a Ram full size. Both had plows, warranty covered them both. Two differant dealers, but the dealer makes all the differance. What will dodge know except what the dealer tells them? 

Go with an eight foot blade what ever plow you by.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Holy getting off topic Batman. I agree with Mick, a 7 1/2 ft is too small. a friend of mine has a Dodge Quad cab shortbed with a cummins diesel. He ended up getting a 8ft Blizzard. One main reason for the Blizzard is that dealer was the only one who would mount it for him. The Fisher, Western and Boss dealers said they would'nt. So far he's happy with it. Just look for a dealer who you get along with and is going to be there for you in a pinch. Not plowing commercial might put you to the back of the list if something happens to it.


----------



## IL Ram (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you to all for the advice so far. What are some of the specific uses and advantages of the V plows versus straight blades? Mowman gave one example that seems to make sense, are their others? Is it worth the extra money due to the fact that I won't be plowing commercially?

Thanks.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Vees will increase your productivity by 30%, they are move manuverable then straight blades and can be the bomb in driveways. They allow you to slide piles of snow from one place to another, and make clean up a breeze.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

IL Ram;579589 said:


> Is it worth the extra money due to the fact that I won't be plowing commercially?


Not in my opinion.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Mick;579709 said:


> Not in my opinion.


not in mine either


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

elite1msmith;579714 said:


> not in mine either


I concur!


----------



## mortician79 (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't mean to thread jack, but instead of making a topic I'll ask here...

I just bought a 2008 Dodge 1500 Quad Cab, Hemi, 4X4 and I am wondering what is the best plow to get for that type of truck?

I do not plow commercially, just my personal driveway (small) and my business' parking lot (50 car lot with lots of landscaping).

I have searched online at the different plow company sites but I need unbiased info.

Thanks!tymusic


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

A Homeowner type plow is best for that vehicle configuration (quad cab and heavy engine). Keep the weight down as much as possible. There are several, such as the Fisher Homesteader and Western Suburbanite.


----------



## mortician79 (Sep 10, 2008)

A local dealer here wanted to get me into a Western Suburbanite for $4350 Canadian plus tax (install included). I thought from the pictures on their website that it looked a little cheap.

I haven't looked at the Fisher, but I will check it out.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

mortician79;582097 said:


> I haven't looked at the Fisher, but I will check it out.


Same plow only yellow. That's too much truck for the little plows you need to consider, a Snoway 26 series or a boss sport duty class plow.

We all have our favorites, but choose a mid-weight plow. For areas that require a lot of back dragging the Snoway excels


----------



## mortician79 (Sep 10, 2008)

I was thinking also along the lines of a Boss Sport Duty plow or ones that are alike. 

It seems the smaller ones are geared towards guys who just do there 25ft driveway and that is it. I have a fair size parking lot and I want to make sure the plow is up to the task.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

The main factor will be the weight. Be sure not to overload your front end components. Pay attn to the truck's GAWF. I don't know what yours is, but I doubt you've got a lot of leeway before you run into "overload" and voiding the warranty.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

mortician79;582122 said:


> I was thinking also along the lines of a Boss Sport Duty plow or ones that are alike.
> 
> It seems the smaller ones are geared towards guys who just do there 25ft driveway and that is it. I have a fair size parking lot and I want to make sure the plow is up to the task.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


No reason you can't run a 7.6 Boss sport duty. It is a recommended application for your truck. Comes in under your FAWR. They're a tough plow for their "sport duty" classification.


----------



## mortician79 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for the tips!

It seems like there is a lot of Boss fans on here.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

You'll get the best support here from the Snoway or Boss guys. 

Snoway has a factory rep (toby4492) on the site every day. The others have good user support also.


----------



## mortician79 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have never heard/seen Snoway around these parts before. I'll keep an eye out for them.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Here's the link to Canadian Dealers

http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/showDealers


----------



## mortician79 (Sep 10, 2008)

I guess there is none in my area or even province, or at least not that I could see.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Send me a email I hook you up with a guy


----------

